# Blooming Now



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

I just wanted to share some photos of what I have blooming now. The first 2 are, paphs an Addicted Phillip (first blooming), next is a rothschildianum (also first blooming) then 4 phrags, a sedenii, from a division I made a year ago that blooms for months, a Jersey, a besseae and a Barbara Leann.


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Experiment in uploading a photo
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Y18033


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

One more experiment-and I finally got it!


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2016)

There ya go! You've got lots of nice things blooming. Love the Addicted Phillip!


----------



## troy (May 16, 2016)

You have some nice flowers there!!! I find it doesn't matter what something is named, as long as you like it, thats why we grow orchids, or some of us, the others grow for awards or money etc....


----------



## abax (May 16, 2016)

I believe you're living in a Happy Place Suzy! Lovely
flowers do make us happy.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2016)

That's a beautiful group!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2016)

Lots of nice stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## phraggy (May 18, 2016)

Your plants are looking very desirable.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2016)

Easy there now!


----------

